# Molar Pregnancy



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

I was just coming to grips with the loss of a second pregnancy - now I get a diagnosis of molar pregnancy - I have to wait weeks before knowing if it is going to develop into cancer (although treatable). This is a 1 and 1000 occurrence. Luckily I live in Boston and there are specialists available.

Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I had one 10 years ago. My hcg levels started to go down one month after D&C but it took 6 - 7 months for them to zero out. I did have a lot of bleeding after D&C and a lot of pain - I even ended up in emergency room (5 days after D&C). It is very treatable even if it became cancerous. But in majority of cases - it is not going to get to that point, so do not worry about it too much. It is just a lot of blood tests every week or so.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

mary,
i have no experience with this but i wanted to tell you how sorry i am that you are going through this. i am wishing you healing energy, and hoping for the best for you. i am so sorry...


----------



## Jane's4 (Oct 18, 2005)

I had a partial molar pregnancy in 2001. Like PP said, the cancer risk is very very low, and gets even lower once your HCG levels start to come down. There have been some changes in the protocol for how they treat molar pregnancy since I went through it--for example, it used to be standard for drs to recommend waiting a year to TTC again. Now, 6 or even 3 months are common. You may want to check out the Center for Trophoblastic Disease. I believe that's in Boston. Also, babycenter.com has a molar pregnancy support board with lots of good info.

I'm sorry you're going through this. I was also very shocked when I found out my m/c was due to the PMP, but in time I think it was helpful to know why I had m/c'd.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for all your support, I really appreciate it.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I have one more comforting thing for you: my only son was concieved a year after my molar pregnancy with no problem whatsoever. After my son I had numerous miscarriages, but non of them was due to molar pregnancies. I know that statistics tells you that if you get one - you are more lickly to get another one - it was not the case with me. However my Dr checked every m/c for the molar - just in case. It is always on my mind. So good news is that you definitly can have a child after having molar pregnancy and it does not mean that you will get molar again. I had to wait a year because my numbers were not down for 7 months, I think you need to have a few (2-3) 'normal' cycles before you TTC. It will vary from person to person. If yours will go down sooner - you can try it sooner - you Dr should tell you what is best for you.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

a fried went through this last year... i wanna say she miscarried in march or april, and had to get her blood tested every couple of weeks for a while. she got pregnant again in august, i think, and gave birth to a healthy baby girl a few weeks ago


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for you words of support, I really appreciate it.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

thinking of you!


----------



## nurseminako (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello, Mary. I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you. I, too had a recent diagnosis of molar pregnancy (partial molar in my case). I had a D&C on May 20th and am having my 1st follow-up appointment on June 6th. My OB said that if my HCG levels go down the way they should, I could probably TTC again in 6 months. This is my 1st miscarriage, but I'm trying to stay optimistic about conceiving another child in the future & also about the small cancer risk. I'd say I'd be confident with the odds, but molar pregnancy is so rare (and partial molars even more rare - I've read 1/2500), that the odds were against me from the start! Feel free to send me a message if you want to talk as we go through this waiting game.

Nancy


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Mary, I have no experience with this but I just wanted to say that I am so sorry that you are having to go through this.


----------

